# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KENKO FISH SPA

## 36aquatic

Berikut ini saya post foto2 Kenko Reflexiology & Fish Spa yang terletak di Senayan City.
Untuk proyek berikutnya di Grand Indonesia, saya malas megang lagi.
Kerjanya gak hepi.......

----------


## 36aquatic

Ini foto-foto setelah pemasangan pompa. Sejak awal, foto tidak sempat diambil, karena kerja sangat buru2 karena dikejar deadline. Pengerjaan filtrasi dimulai akhir Desember sampai pertengahan Januari. 

INSTALASI PLUMBING






SIAP OPERASI










FISH DOCTOR IN ACTION

----------


## 36aquatic

Total di sini ada 5 kolam, dengan kapasitas 1-4ton. Sistem filtrasi seperti biasanya, settlement, mekanis, biological, chemical, dan sterilization. Total ikan bervariasi antara 1500-3000ekor ikan perkolam
Tapi ternyata sistem umum filtrasi tidak dapat bekerja secara maksimal, karena ada beberapa point yang ternyata sangat mempengaruhi sistem secara keseluruhan.
Secara umum, kualitas air sangat bagus, tapi dengan ada masuknya faktor eksternal, maka kualitas air harus terus dipantau. Selain itu metabolisme ikan yang sangat tinggi membuat kerja filter sangat berat.
Setelah ini, saya ada mengerjakan di tempat lain, dan sistem saya ubah total, dan hasilnya sangat mumpuni. Kualitas air sangat bagus walaupun dengan jumlah ikan yang sangat banyak dan jumlah pengunjung yang sangat banyak. Dan sistem ini sedang saya ujicobakan untuk kolam koi, karena lebih mudah pembuatan dan perawatan sistem filtrasinya.

----------


## Kete

Bravo buat pak Harry  ::   ::  
sy mengerti kalo kerjanya tdk hepi, sama spt sy dulu wkt mengerjakan Delta
serba dateline, krn perhitungan bisnis pak, makin lama buka iy makin rugi donk
sukses delalu buat pak Harry  ::   ::   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

> Bravo buat pak Harry   
> sy mengerti kalo kerjanya tdk hepi, sama spt sy dulu wkt mengerjakan Delta
> serba dateline, krn perhitungan bisnis pak, makin lama buka iy makin rugi donk
> sukses delalu buat pak Harry



Bukan soal deadline pak, saya biasa kerja dikejar deadline. Saya kerja selalu total, mau pulang pagi, saya jabanin.
Selama sebuah proyek belum kelar, saya tidak bisa tenang.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Total di sini ada 5 kolam, dengan kapasitas 1-4ton. Sistem filtrasi seperti biasanya, settlement, mekanis, biological, chemical, dan sterilization. Total ikan bervariasi antara 1500-3000ekor ikan perkolam
> Tapi ternyata sistem umum filtrasi tidak dapat bekerja secara maksimal, karena ada beberapa point yang ternyata sangat mempengaruhi sistem secara keseluruhan.
> Secara umum, kualitas air sangat bagus, tapi dengan ada masuknya faktor eksternal, maka kualitas air harus terus dipantau. Selain itu metabolisme ikan yang sangat tinggi membuat kerja filter sangat berat.
> Setelah ini, saya ada mengerjakan di tempat lain, dan sistem saya ubah total, dan hasilnya sangat mumpuni. Kualitas air sangat bagus walaupun dengan jumlah ikan yang sangat banyak dan jumlah pengunjung yang sangat banyak. Dan sistem ini sedang saya ujicobakan untuk kolam koi, karena lebih mudah pembuatan dan perawatan sistem filtrasinya.


om harry boleh nga dijelasin point2 yang membuat filtrasi tidak bekerja secara maksimal? dan sistem yang telah diubah?

----------


## spirulina

Ikan Gararufa nya bisa dicampur ke koi gak ya buat makanin kutu?.

----------


## mrbunta

> Ikan Gararufa nya bisa dicampur ke koi gak ya buat makanin kutu?.


kok gak bisa ya om
karena seingat saya ikan itu hidupnya di air hangat. kalau air dingin tewas om  ::

----------


## spirulina

Ikan yg aneh, mungkin kalo di godok ini ikan suhu 100derajat celsius baru mati ya.
ya udah deh kalo gitu si sumatra barb gak jadi pensiun....  ::

----------


## tenonx

jadi pengen bikin di JOGJA   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Bikin donk nonx, jadi kalo ke Jogja bisa mampir ke spa buat ngilangin stress, kalo bisa lokasinya deket statsiun ya ..  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> jadi pengen bikin di JOGJA


Nonx kalau aku mampir gratis ya   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

> Ikan yg aneh, mungkin kalo di godok ini ikan suhu 100derajat celsius baru mati ya.
> ya udah deh kalo gitu si sumatra barb gak jadi pensiun....


Ini ikan memang bisa survive sampe suhu 40 derajat pak awal, tapi disini umumnya di taruh di suhu 30-32.
Untuk makan kutu saya rasa bisa, karena ikan karnivora dan daya sedot bagus. Untuk suhu dingin gak ada masalah, ikan bisa ditaruh di suhu 25 dan tetap bagus tetapi metabolisme menurun sehingga kurang rajin "makan" dibanding suhu 30.

Namun ikan ini metabolismenya cepat sekali, dan gak pernah kenyang. Pada suhu tinggi justru menyimpan resiko, karena metabolisme tinggi, kalo makanan kurang, saling menyerang sesama yang lemah (gak tau kalo ama koi, berani gak ya).




> jadi pengen bikin di JOGJA


Welcome bro, saat ini saya melihat prospek yang sangat bagus sekali. Karena manfaatnya juga banyak. Tapi saat ini banyak juga beredar black garra dari india yang diakui sebagai garrra rufa dan dijual dengan harga murah. Beware aja.
Sebagai info, garra rufa masih dijual S$4,3 di singapore.

----------


## seven7colour

> Welcome bro, saat ini saya melihat prospek yang sangat bagus sekali. Karena manfaatnya juga banyak. Tapi saat ini banyak juga beredar black garra dari india yang diakui sebagai garrra rufa dan dijual dengan harga murah. Beware aja.
> Sebagai info, garra rufa masih dijual S$4,3 di singapore.


Kalau disini berapa per ekor?

Kalau 30 ribu per ekor jadi mahal ya.........kan butuh ribuan ekor......

----------


## spirulina

Wah mahal juga ya itu ikan cilik, biar gak butuh banyak ikan di kolam spa-nya mungkin dicari ada yg ukuran 30-40cm kan 1 kolam cuma butuh 10-20 ekor aja   ::   ::   ::  udah gitu pengunjung kapok digigit anakkan ikan hiu.
coba ah masukkan ke kolam koi, ada teman saya juga yg punya ikan gara rufa ini.

----------


## 36aquatic

> Kalau disini berapa per ekor?
> 
> Kalau 30 ribu per ekor jadi mahal ya.........kan butuh ribuan ekor......


Dua puluhan ribu. Kalo mau murah pake ternakan bandung, dibawah 10rb. Tapi ikan ini pernah saya krm ke singapore tp direject karena menurut mrk bukan garra rufa.

----------


## ekawiyandi

> jadi pengen bikin di JOGJA


lha kan udah ada om ,..ng galeria mal?   ::   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> jadi pengen bikin di JOGJA  
> 
> 
> lha kan udah ada om ,..ng galeria mal?


Sekarang udah banyak yang buka pak. Di jakarta saja sudah ada beberapa tempat. Apalagi dengan adanya "ikan garra rufa" made in bdg, jadi biaya lebih murah.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by ekawiyandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...


Apa beda Gara Rufa asli dan Made in Bandung?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Apa beda Gara Rufa asli dan Made in Bandung?


Seblm fish spa booming, breeder dari bdg ada introduce ikan ini. Waktu saya kirim sample ke bbrp importer di singapore ada 1-2 yang reject karena mereka ragu ini garra rufa. Padahal harga penawaran waktu itu cm 10rb, sedangkan harga pasaran di singapore itu $4,3. Jadi untung mereka sangat besar dong, namun mereka tetap menolak, dengan alasan nama mereka bisa rusak.
Mnurut mereka, mulut gara rufa asli lebihbesar dan daya sedotnya lebihkuat. Ngomong mengenai fish spa, nanti saya posting gambar anak buah yang lagi fish spa di kolam koi.

----------


## seven7colour

Yang 20.000 per ekor itu apa yang dikatakan asli oleh orang Singapura?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Yang 20.000 per ekor itu apa yang dikatakan asli oleh orang Singapura?


Yap, tapi yang di Indo semua rata2 pake ternakan bandung. Maslah harga lagi kan......

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Yang 20.000 per ekor itu apa yang dikatakan asli oleh orang Singapura?
> 
> 
> Yap, tapi yang di Indo semua rata2 pake ternakan bandung. Maslah harga lagi kan......


Lalu yang 20.000-an itu siapa yang pakai?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


Awal ada yang pakai, tapi sekarang semua mulai beralih ke ternakan bandung, terpaksa saya juga ikut. Walaupun saya tetap menerangkan kepada klien.

----------


## mrbunta

1 kolam di isi berapa ribu ekor om?
kalau 2.000 x 10.000 = 20.000.000 wuixxx

----------


## 36aquatic

> 1 kolam di isi berapa ribu ekor om?
> kalau 2.000 x 10.000 = 20.000.000 wuixxx


Rata2 investasi sebelum ada "garra rufa" made in bandung sekitar 100-300jt untuk ikan saja. Sekarang, modal 30 juta udah bisa buka fish spa.

----------


## valmh

Berhubung subjek obrolan kita tidak banyak hubungannya dengan kolam ataupun ikan koi, maka agar lebih cocok saya pindahkan ke sub-forum "Ngobrol & Ucapan" ya ... Silahkan rekan2 melanjutkan ngobrolnya dan semoga tambah seru dan bisa lebih banyak lagi rekan2 yang bisa ikut bergabung ngobrol dan moga2 bisa bangun lebih banyak lagi fish spa di Indonesia (jangan lupa special diskon untuk KOIS   ::  ).

Silahkan dilanjut .... 
Salam hormat,

----------


## seven7colour

> Berhubung subjek obrolan kita tidak banyak hubungannya dengan kolam ataupun ikan koi, maka agar lebih cocok saya pindahkan ke sub-forum "Ngobrol & Ucapan" ya ... Silahkan rekan2 melanjutkan ngobrolnya dan semoga tambah seru dan bisa lebih banyak lagi rekan2 yang bisa ikut bergabung ngobrol dan moga2 bisa bangun lebih banyak lagi fish spa di Indonesia (jangan lupa special diskon untuk KOIS   ).
> 
> Silahkan dilanjut .... 
> Salam hormat,


Good point om MODs...

----------


## tenonx

> 1 kolam di isi berapa ribu ekor om?
> kalau 2.000 x 10.000 = 20.000.000 wuixxx


ayoooo ternaaaakkkkkkkkk   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 1 kolam di isi berapa ribu ekor om?
> kalau 2.000 x 10.000 = 20.000.000 wuixxx
> 
> 
> ayoooo ternaaaakkkkkkkkk


Saya kepengen juga................

----------


## tenonx

ayukkkkkk...........
cari bibit dulu   ::

----------


## mrbunta

setelah bisa ternak. dan hasilnya banyak
udah gak ada yg mau beli lagi tempat spa.   ::   ::   ::  
spt udang taiwan dan red cherry.
harga 1500 utk taiwan
5000 utk red cherry
sekarang
red cherry 500 rp
taiwan gak ada yg mauuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## seven7colour

> setelah bisa ternak. dan hasilnya banyak
> udah gak ada yg mau beli lagi tempat spa.     
> spt udang taiwan dan red cherry.
> harga 1500 utk taiwan
> 5000 utk red cherry
> sekarang
> red cherry 500 rp
> taiwan gak ada yg mauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Pengalaman pribadi ya om?

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> 


Tuh kan ketahuan......................
Kura-kura dalam perahu....Kura-kuraku manaaaaa.......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Tuh kan ketahuan......................
> Kura-kura dalam perahu....Kura-kuraku manaaaaa.......


ambil ennnnnnnnnnn

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Kirim dong..............

----------


## mrbunta

ya di ambil dongggg
wes tak bawakan jauh jauh. harus di ambil sendiri

----------


## seven7colour

> ya di ambil dongggg
> wes tak bawakan jauh jauh. harus di ambil sendiri


OOT deh..................

----------


## hendrig

di website ternakan bandung 1 ekor 7rb mimimum beli 100

klo beli lbh banyak bisa kurang

----------


## ronny

> Bravo buat pak Harry   
> sy mengerti kalo kerjanya tdk hepi, sama spt sy dulu wkt mengerjakan *Delta*
> serba dateline, krn perhitungan bisnis pak, makin lama buka iy makin rugi donk
> sukses delalu buat pak Harry


Jadi yg saya nikmati selama ini hasil karya Om Kete to   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

> setelah bisa ternak. dan hasilnya banyak
> udah gak ada yg mau beli lagi tempat spa.  
> spt udang taiwan dan red cherry.
> harga 1500 utk taiwan
> 5000 utk red cherry
> sekarang
> red cherry 500 rp
> taiwan gak ada yg mauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


BETUL, karena kalo ada peluang semua ikutan........... tanpa kontrol kualitas harga hancur, sama seperti kejadian louhan dan discus. Tapi harga drop dari ternakan bandung bukan karena kuantitas. FIsh spa sedang booming, walaupun ada beberapa isu negatif seperti di singapore dan diban di beberapa state di amerika. Karena di SG, masih dijual 4,3 dolar kok




> di website ternakan bandung 1 ekor 7rb mimimum beli 100
> klo beli lbh banyak bisa kurang


Ini mah ukuran kecil (dibawah 1,5") dan daya sedotnya kurang mantap




> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> Bravo buat pak Harry 
> sy mengerti kalo kerjanya tdk hepi, sama spt sy dulu wkt mengerjakan *Delta*
> serba dateline, krn perhitungan bisnis pak, makin lama buka iy makin rugi donk
> sukses delalu buat pak Harry  
> 
> 
> Jadi yg saya nikmati selama ini hasil karya Om Kete to


Yang terakhir buka COMFORT SPA di INKOPAL kelapa gading

----------


## ronny

> Yang terakhir buka COMFORT SPA di INKOPAL kelapa gading


kalu GC yg di MABES belum ya Om?

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by 36aquatic
> 
> 
> Yang terakhir buka COMFORT SPA di INKOPAL kelapa gading
> 
> 
> kalu GC yg di MABES belum ya Om?


Grand Champion ya?   ::

----------


## 36aquatic

> kalu GC yg di MABES belum ya Om?


GC apaan sih ? Udah lama gak pernah main ke mabes, mau jadi anak baik2.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> kalu GC yg di MABES belum ya Om?
> 
> 
> GC apaan sih ? Udah lama gak pernah main ke mabes, mau jadi anak baik2.


mumpung blom jadi anak baik2 di survey dulu aja ommm

----------


## seven7colour

Emang kalau udah ke MABES bukan anak baik-baik?

MABES = Markas Besar kan?  ::

----------


## Suzuki

> Emang kalau udah ke MABES bukan anak baik-baik?
> 
> MABES = Markas Besar kan?


  ::   ::   ::

----------

